# About Paper Based Visa Application



## rackspace (Dec 13, 2009)

*1. *Is there any delay in grant, if visa application is paper based and not online?

*2. *Will I be able to check my application status online or by sending mail if I have submitted paper based application?


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

the time it takes for the applciation to reach them is the only delay and then they take another week 10 days to enter the details on their system. 

No u can not check the status online. I think PLE works for paper apps but not too sure


----------



## hari999999 (Mar 17, 2009)

rackspace said:


> *1. *Is there any delay in grant, if visa application is paper based and not online?
> 
> *2. *Will I be able to check my application status online or by sending mail if I have submitted paper based application?


rackspace...

Me used the Paper Visa.
When comparing to online applications Paper visa is little slower.
We cannot check the online process of application.
If applying by agent we cannot send a plea only agent can send plea.

The only option avaliable is to call Diac directly, which is quite expensive.
.....................................................................................................................
Applied Visa 175 April 2008 (Paper visa MODL, CSL ,)
Got CO and Medicals July 2009
MEDICALS and PCC finalized July 30th 2009
Job Verification November 10th 2009
175 VISA GRANDED 22nd December 2009


----------



## rackspace (Dec 13, 2009)

hari999999 said:


> The only option avaliable is to call Diac directly, which is quite expensive.


What information we can get on phone? Will we get to talk to a real person or is it some automated system?


----------



## hari999999 (Mar 17, 2009)

rackspace said:


> What information we can get on phone? Will we get to talk to a real person or is it some automated system?


Related to your application can ask any doubt including the status of your application.
First it will be automated system to know which department you need.
Then you will get a real person.
You have to say your File no:/TRN no: etc.


----------

